# Pasar de GCC 2.95 a GCC 3.1

## UNIX4ALL

Buenas:

He instalado Gentoo 1.2 usando gcc 2.95, me gustaria pasar a usar ahora el gcc 3.1, para que a partir de tenerlo instalado todos los paquetes que vaya instalando nuevos o actualizando sean compilados por el 3.1, bien el hecho es que no estoy seguro de que sea correcto hacer un ebuild gcc-3.1-r7.ebuild merge, ¿es esta una forma segura? :Idea:  ¿hay alguna forma de instalarlo mediante el comando emerge? y otra duda es... ¿Qué flags serian las idoneas para un athlon thunderbird a 900Mhz?

Gracias de Antemano   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dook43

He instalado gentoo 1.3a/gcc3.1 (en mi thunderbird 1000) y funciona muy bien ahora. Solamente tienes mirar a los documentados del installacion de gentoo 1.1a.

god my spanish blows

c/cxxflags = 

-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -m3dnow -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops

----------

## minskog

hay mucha diferencia de compilar con gcc 2.95 a 3.1 . Rendimietno etc?

----------

## piraxter

Estoy por hacer la instalacion del Gentoo ( la definitiva creo). Ya tengo la iso de la version 1.2. Pero he visto que ya hay una version 1.3b. Realmente me conviene bajar la 1.3b e instalarla o instalar la 1.2 y actualizar despues el GCC ?

Que beneficios obtengo al instalar la 1.3b en lugar de la 1.2? O me dara mas problemas que beneficios a largo plazo ?

Gracias.

----------

## Guest

el problema que yo veo es

emerge -e world

muy bonito... lo recompila todo.

ahora bien... peta un ebuild cuando lleva el 75% del sistema recompilado.

Como le digo que siga por donde iba?

Volver a empezar... si fuera un solo ebuild vale, pero es TODO EL SISTEMA (!).

Pronto todos lo deberemos hacer... tema gcc3.2 y cambio de abi.

----------

## BaSS

las versiones 1.3x son _solo_ versiones de prueba, no para sistemas en producción, yo no los recominedo ni siquiera para un escritorio utilitario. 

La gran diferencia de 1.2 a 1.3x es que el 1.3x está siendo preparado con gcc3x mientras que el 1.2 es para gcc2x.

Insisto no useis el 1.3x a no ser que querrais colaborar mandando informes de fallos al encargado.

También desaconsejo el uso del gcc3x incluso en una Gentoo 1.2.

Quedáis avisados Muhahahahah

----------

## Ferdy

BaSS, quien dijo miedo habiendo hospitales ????? Para eso está el User-Mode Linux, y usar particiones para probar distribuciones. Yo ahora me estoy compilando el 1.3b (ya va por el system) veremos como se comporta.... lo mismo a la larga no me da ningun fallo !!

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

